# Family Friendly Routes: Liverpool, Warrington Area



## aces_up1504 (18 Feb 2013)

Can any one recommend any family friendly routes that would suit a a tricross with a child seat attached, wife and dog in tow.

Nothing to long, around 10 miles would be ideal. Mainly non road would be a requirement.

thanks


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2013)

I'll mention a couple of places I know and would consider which might be in your range. Delamere forest is one. It's forest roads but they are smooth enough for a child seat so long as you don't tear around and it's perfect for the dog. Two main routes are waymarked, the blue, 4 miles and the white about 7. There's a nice visitor centre there, easy parking but it does cost unless you park in the forest on Ashton road and pick up the trail there.

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/delamere

Another idea, near me, is the Wirral Way. A shared use path which is in total 12 miles long. It would probably be a there and back journey unless you can put a car at each end. Start at West Kirby or Willaston. Part of the route is an NCN path and there's a cafe near Thurstaston visitor centre, which is 2.5 miles from West Kirby.

http://www.visitwirral.com/attractions-and-activities/country-attractions/wirral-country-park


----------



## 400bhp (20 Feb 2013)

Trans Pennine Trail - bloody excellent (apart from Speake)

It runs Lymm/Thelwall/Fiddler's Ferry/Speake/Liverpool and up to Southport. The bit through Liverpool is a joy - it goes along old railway lines.


----------



## matthat (20 Feb 2013)

The Maghull to southport section of tpt is the best bit for picturesque cycling. Or there is along the mersey from cressington to otterspool or further to Albert Dock and Pier Head. Both rides are non road sections!!
Also a little further away (for me anyway) the seawall around the Wirral runs from Birkenhead around to Hoylake and is wide and cycle friendly all the way with various stop start points! Or going along the wirral theme their is the wirral way stretching from West Kirby to Hooton!! Hope this gives you some ideas


----------



## aces_up1504 (21 Feb 2013)

cheers thanks for the replies. Was thinking of the wirral way. Is there a way to do the 10-15 miles and then train it back to the "start" somewhere?

I lived around maghull for many years, I remember as kid cycling from Lydiate to Formby along the old railway. I just can not remember if it tarmac or just a muddy track.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2013)

Actually there is, never thought of that. Hooton station is at the end of the route. I think the path extends virtually to the station.

One thing to bear in mind, there are a few short sections of quiet road you have to use to do the whole Wirral Way but they are short.


----------



## aces_up1504 (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers Crackle.

So i could start at Hooton, where along the route aroud 10 miles could i get the train back to the start?


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2013)

You'd have to do the whole route, which is about 12/13 I think and then get the train from West Kirby. If you wanted to get back to Hooton you would have to change in Hamilton Square, which is an underground station and you may need to use the lift to swop platforms if you have bikes, can't remember now.

Here's the Merseyrail map and here's a link to bikehike which has the Wirral Way on and the cycle routes in the area. Click on OSMcycle in the top right corner. The Wirral way is the blue line coming out of West Kirby and joining with route 56 to Willaston and then Hooton station.

If you go from Hooton, there's a cafe stop at Wirral Country Park, which is 10 miles, only 2.5 left to West Kirby!


----------



## aces_up1504 (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers for yourhelp,

looks a good family ride


----------



## chqshaitan (21 Feb 2013)

aces_up1504, the only issue you may have with trains is being able to take the dog on them, not sure what the latest is on this.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2013)

You can take dogs on Merseyrail but they can't use the escalators. Hamilton square will be the only awkward spot to swop platforms on, if you have to, which I think you do. I'm not sure how my dog would react to an underground station.

page 11 http://www.merseytravel.gov.uk/trav...to help you travel by train December 2011.pdf


----------



## aces_up1504 (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers again!


----------



## Tango (24 Feb 2013)

You could try the go skyride website, click on ride finder and put your location in

Lots of amily orientated rides up near where I live, maybe near you also 

http://www.goskyride.com/


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Feb 2013)

If you want a little variation later on - park at Whitegate and do the Whitegate Way - just off the A49. there and back is around 11 miles and there are toilets at Whitegate Station. http://www.gps-routes.co.uk/routes/home.nsf/routeslinkswalks/whitegate-way-walking-and-cycle-route
It is a completely traffic free route - an old disused railway and with the exception of 1 bridge that is missing very child friendly (that bridge has a very minor single track dead end road at the bottom of the descent)


----------



## Zinno (29 Mar 2013)

Go to Ellesmere Port Boat Museum, you can ride the canal path to Chester and back


----------



## chqshaitan (1 Apr 2013)

what rough distance is that bud?


----------



## Zinno (1 Apr 2013)

about 14 Km into town


----------

